# Monitor für PS3 Slim



## Core #1 (28. Mai 2012)

*Monitor für PS3 Slim*

Mein Cousin sucht ein neuen TFT für seine PS3 Slim. Da der Monitor auch noch für den Office PC genutzt werden soll und auf dem Schreibtisch steht, soll das Teil nicht zu groß sein.
Weitere Kriterien? Eigentlich keine, nur ein möglichst gutes Gerät für PS-Spiele und Blu Ray. 100-400 €, wobei natürlich das Budget nicht gerade ausgeschöpft werden muss wenn nicht nötig, aber wenn dann auch OK .

Danke für eure Vorschläge schon mal!


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*

Sollen es 24 oder 27" sein?

Hier mal eine Auswahl:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Core #1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sollen es 24 oder 27" sein?
> 
> Hier mal eine Auswahl:
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen eher kleiner. Danke soweit, war's das an diesbezüglich empfehlenswerten?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*

Der Dell würde mir noch einfallen. 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*

Doch nicht den Dell für ne Konsole und BR Player. Ohne HDMI hast du Arschkarte, DisplayPort Adapter gehen nicht in die Richtung und alles andere funktioniert entweder nicht gescheit, kostet ein Schweinegeld oder hat ein mieses Bild.
23"
ASUS VS238H
Samsung SyncMaster S23A350H
22"
BenQ RL2240H

Wobei dazwischen jetzt nicht gerade wahnsinns Größenunterschiede sind. Kleiner als 22" müsstest du auf Full HD verzichten, was imho keinen Sinn mehr macht. Solltest eben mal ausmessen was du genau an Platz hast, eventuell tuts dann auch was größeres was eben in der Höhe verstellbar ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*

inzwischen ist der Nachfolger des S22a350h erschienen (der könnte noch n ticken besser sein)
Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H, 21.5" (LS22B350HS) | Geizhals Deutschland
den gab es vor n paar wochen auch im Amazon Blitzangebot für 110€! (ich bezweifle aber, dass dieser darin noch einmal erscheinen wird)


----------



## Core #1 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Doch nicht den Dell für ne Konsole und BR Player. Ohne HDMI hast du Arschkarte, DisplayPort Adapter gehen nicht in die Richtung und alles andere funktioniert entweder nicht gescheit, kostet ein Schweinegeld oder hat ein mieses Bild.
> 23"
> ASUS VS238H
> Samsung SyncMaster S23A350H
> ...


 


mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> inzwischen ist der Nachfolger des S22a350h erschienen (der könnte noch n ticken besser sein)
> Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H, 21.5" (LS22B350HS) | Geizhals Deutschland
> den gab es vor n paar wochen auch im Amazon Blitzangebot für 110€! (ich bezweifle aber, dass dieser darin noch einmal erscheinen wird)


 
Also alles unter 23" ist für Full HD zu klein!

@superseijayin: Wieso nicht das Kabel von PS3 zum Dell 2312HM? Leidet da die Bildqualität sehr?


----------



## Seven (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Also alles unter 23" ist für Full HD zu klein!



Das ist Quatsch! Ich habe nen 22'' Full-HD Monitor und alles ist wunderbar lesbar und scharf. Die 0,5'' machen keinen Unterschied(~1,28cm).
Edit: 0,5'' Bezogen auf den 21,5'' Vorschlag-Monitor


----------



## Ryle (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



> Das ist Quatsch! Ich habe nen 22'' Full-HD Monitor und alles ist wunderbar lesbar und scharf. Die 0,5'' machen keinen Unterschied(~1,28cm).
> Edit: 0,5'' Bezogen auf den 21,5'' Vorschlag-Monitor


Er wird das selbe meinen wie ich - 21,5" zählt im Prinzip noch zu 22" Geräten und alles darunter gibt es eben nur mit 1680x1050.


Core #1 schrieb:


> Also alles unter 23" ist für Full HD zu klein!
> 
> @superseijayin: Wieso nicht das Kabel von PS3 zum Dell 2312HM? Leidet da die Bildqualität sehr?


Gehen tut es an sich damit, aber dann musst du den Ton irgendwie anders durchschleifen. Bei der Xbox führt das dann zu Problemen, da du ohne Modifikationen und 2 Kabeln keinen Ton mit übertragen kannst. Bei der PS3 ist es wahrscheinlich unproblematischer da man den Ton vom AV Out Kabel abgreifen kann, wenn du daran dann aber normale PC Lautsprecher oder ein Kopfhörer anschließen willst brauchst du noch nen Cinch auf Klinke Adapter.
Außerdem bräuchtest du dann DisplayPort Ausgang an der Grafikkarte wenn du nicht jedesmal umstecken willst, da DVI dann ja jeweils von PS3 oder PC belegt wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



> Doch nicht den Dell für ne Konsole und BR Player.


Hab nur "Office" gelesen. 
 Aber recht hast du! Da wären andere Monitore deutlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Core #1 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Er wird das selbe meinen wie ich - 21,5" zählt im Prinzip noch zu 22" Geräten und alles darunter gibt es eben nur mit 1680x1050.
> 
> Gehen tut es an sich damit, aber dann musst du den Ton irgendwie anders durchschleifen. Bei der Xbox führt das dann zu Problemen, da du ohne Modifikationen und 2 Kabeln keinen Ton mit übertragen kannst. Bei der PS3 ist es wahrscheinlich unproblematischer da man den Ton vom AV Out Kabel abgreifen kann, wenn du daran dann aber normale PC Lautsprecher oder ein Kopfhörer anschließen willst brauchst du noch nen Cinch auf Klinke Adapter.
> Außerdem bräuchtest du dann DisplayPort Ausgang an der Grafikkarte wenn du nicht jedesmal umstecken willst, da DVI dann ja jeweils von PS3 oder PC belegt wäre.


 
Also ich bin der Meinung, das 1920x1080 Pixel erst ab 23," optimal sind.
Und ja, 21,5" zählt eigentlich zu 22".

Zum Soundprobem: ein Adapter von Cinch auf Klinke ist vorhanden, das wäre also kein Problem. 
Zum anderen: Wäre ein Adapter von HDMI auf Display Port für die PS3 und ein normales DVI Kabel für den PC dann nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Ryle (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Monitor für PS3 Slim*



> Wäre ein Adapter von HDMI auf Display Port


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, geht eben genau dies nicht. Adapter, Converter usw. funktionieren nur von DisplayPort auf HDMI/DVI und nicht andersherum. Wenn dann musst du von der Grafikkarte mit DisplayPort Ausgang auf DisplayPort Eingang des Monitors und mit deinem verlinkten Kabel die PS3 anschließen oder eben die Kabel wechseln.


----------

